# Glass



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Amy Dickson
Glass

Release Date January 27, 2017
Duration56:33
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Chamber Music
Recording DateMay 29, 2008 & May 30, 2008
Recording Location
Air Studios, London, UK
Cadogan Hall, London, UK

2.5


----------

